# Moving Servers, Changing to vB, Changing domain!



## James

We're moving servers tonight,

The website will never be down, but you'll see a offline board message if you visit at the wrong time. This won't be long.

Then the forums will be converted to vBulletin.

A fresh skin will be installed. (possibly a shoutbox)

And our new URL will be http://www.talkclassical.com

More announcements coming soon.

Have a nice day!


----------

